# Eating Grass after Weed Killers



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

EDITED TO ADD: I incorrectly used pesticides, when I meant to say WEED KILLERS. 

Not sure where to put this, if anyone can provide feedback, please. We have over an acre of land and while we tried natural products, rototilling and pulling weeds, there is no way around the need to spray pre-emergent and/or weed killer on parts of our property. The bottle says safe for pets after it dries, but we are concerned as our GR tries to eat grass/weeds. It has been 3 days and I say that it is ok, but my husband says NO because the grass gets damp at night. He has said not for a week. This is Amber's exercise and her time outside is important. All feedback is very much appreciated


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Contact the company who produced whatever product you used on your lawn. They will provide you the best possible advice with relation to the safe use of their own products.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Please be very careful, Many years back our Amber got into our nieghbours yard and was exposed to some garden chemicals. It was horrible she had seziures, was temporarily blind and ended up with kidney problems. $1800.00+ vet bill. I would wait the full week.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I've yet to find one pesticide company that is truthful about their product concerning the welfare of domestic animals. If it says on the package that their product is not harmful to pets that's exactly what the rep will say and vice versa. Testing products on pets is at a minimum.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I honestly don't trust the pesticide companies but if you do call, don't tell them you are concerned about your dogs. Instead, say you are concerned about your toddler who loves to chew on grass and put things in his mouth.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I think there is a big difference between pesticides and weed killers, so I am not really sure which one you are talking about. There is a definite link between pesticides and canine lymphoma. I believe that there are some weed killers that are safe but you need to do the research.


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

This thread sparked my interest, so I started doing some research. I have used a lawn fertilizer service for almost the whole time I have been living in my current house. When I hired them I asked about the pet safety and was assured that as long as I kept her off the lawn for 24 hours after it would be fine. I have just read a couple reports that show high levels of cancer and canine lymphoma (up to 7 times normal rates) in dogs exposed to pre emergent weed killers and non organic fertilizers. I am mortified...my Sadie died of canine lymphoma..she was a stick and acorn muncher and also liked to eat grass, and I used to stop her from doing it as much as I could...I don't know for sure if the fertilizer played a part in her cancer...especially since Golden's have high rates of Lymphoma anyways, but I am not going to take any chances this time around. No fertilizer anywhere the dogs are going to be (the fenced in back yard, or even near the fences on the side yards)..and I am also going to cancel the Tick be Gone as well...I have heard that that stuff isn't exactly pet safe either.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Weed killers and pesticides are banned here. 
If it were my yard, I'd want to see a good strong rain before I 'd let my dog play there.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll take the weeds anyday over pesticides and weed killers.
Just not worth the chance. Paying to put deadly chemicals on my lawn it would always be in the back of my mind if something were to happen to my new pup.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We've used nothing but food grade diatomaceous earth for years on our lawn. Mowing often with a self mulching mower is the key for us. And the attitude that if it's green and you mow it, it's grass. lol Seriously, our lawn has never been heathier and looks good. Does it leach into the soil and then back into plants? Don't know but certainly find it possible.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Fella 77 said:


> This thread sparked my interest, so I started doing some research. I have used a lawn fertilizer service for almost the whole time I have been living in my current house. When I hired them I asked about the pet safety and was assured that as long as I kept her off the lawn for 24 hours after it would be fine. I have just read a couple reports that show high levels of cancer and canine lymphoma (up to 7 times normal rates) in dogs exposed to pre emergent weed killers and non organic fertilizers. I am mortified...my Sadie died of canine lymphoma..she was a stick and acorn muncher and also liked to eat grass, and I used to stop her from doing it as much as I could...I don't know for sure if the fertilizer played a part in her cancer...especially since Golden's have high rates of Lymphoma anyways, but I am not going to take any chances this time around. No fertilizer anywhere the dogs are going to be (the fenced in back yard, or even near the fences on the side yards)..and I am also going to cancel the Tick be Gone as well...I have heard that that stuff isn't exactly pet safe either.


It is hard to know the correct things to do and we cannot watch them 24/7. We have 2 -400 year old oak trees and hundreds of acorns. I didn't know that acorns, especially green, are toxic to dogs, as well as, other parts of the tree. Please don't place blame on yourself. It might not have been that at all and unfortunately, we cannot prevent certain things. Amber is my husband's first dog and he loves her dearly and spends a lot of time trying to ensure a 100% safe environment. We decided to wait the week OR I will go and pull grass tonight. :wave: Vicki and Amber


----------



## Jim and Hank (Jun 29, 2011)

There can be alot of panic and unwarranted concern regarding the impacts of all pesticides (herbicides, insecticides, fungicides, etc, etc, etc) due to what society permitted to happen as these products first came on the market. I am assuming that you have tried and found all other non-pesticide methods ineffect (mechanical, burning, etc, etc). One of the things that I have found with vegetation is that once you use a method to control it, you will have to continue using control. An alternative is to find another plant species that will grow there and still fit in within your requirements - I am not going to speculate what species as CA has everything from desert to lush coastal rain forest. Extension services at local universities are a good place to start looking.

Having said all that - to your question on herbicides. You are talking about two very different kinds of products. The pre-emergent achieves it's control by killing new plants - it stays in the soil for a period of time which can very dramatically based on the product, the rate applied and the local climate. It stays active in the soil and your dog would get exposed to it by walking, digging in the soil or putting sticks, rocks etc that were sprayed with the product. Weed killers are generally applied to a living plant and act by messing with various aspects of the plants growth patterns. To be effective the chemical has to get into the plant to work. Depending on the time of day the product was applied 24 or 48 hours should be sufficient for all of the product, if properly applied, to be fully absored into the plant which greatly minimizes the exposure your animal will have to the chemical, of course unless he.she eats lots of it - which is unlikely. However as in the case of any product read the label and follow instruction properly. Labels on pesticide products are prepared to ensure that they are accurate and safe if followed. If you still concerned and want more info - find the Material Safety Data Sheet for the product - these can easily be found on the internet. Properly used I have no concerns with pesticides however I will choose cultural methods because in the long run (and sometimes) the short run they are more effective. Important to do the research locally and get the info applicible to your situation.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses. I was the one that recommended the pre-emergent trying to prevent the problem, rather than correct it...maybe not the best idea. The nursery told me to apply in October and again in February, and the new nursery owner said to add to the weed-killer, so that is what hubby did. Dogs run on the dirt every day for at least an hour. I hope not to their detriment. I will check on the MSDS for the product. Thank you for the valuable feedback.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

We are using the weed-killer on dirt...we dont have a lawn yet. I just read about corn gluten meal as a safe pre-emergent. Will have to research it and see how it does on dirt.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It is a real hazard when you walk your dog in a neighborhood because you don't know what your neighbors are putting down on their lawns unless they use a company that places a sign in the yard so you know to avoid the area. I was fortunate while out walking our puppy Yogi last Sunday when a man alerted me he had just sprayed pre-emergent down in his lawn and wanted to make sure we avoided it. I thanked him and we walked in the street around his lawn.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I have used corn gluten for several years now. It is effective but you do not see the results until the following year. The time to apply is when the forsythias are in bloom.
Jess always wants to eat the corn gluten off the lawn off course. He will eat anything.


----------

